# crypto ID ????



## hanico (Oct 16, 2006)

what crypto is this ?


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Basing on leaf shape and texture, I think is like plants around a C. pontederiifolia... Brown pontederiifolia, is not so typical....


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

That is what I was thinking, too, but I have never seen a brown pontederiifolia before.


----------



## kirana1 (Aug 1, 2006)

this is my c. pontederiifolia flower and plant

















this are two difference type of c pontederiifolia, its look like c. ponte but the flower not yellow, more on white /purple side


----------



## kirana1 (Aug 1, 2006)

this is the flower of red pontederiifolia


----------

